# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El regadío en la Región de Murcia. Caracterización y análisis mediante indicadores de gestión

## Mariano Soto

*Este libro es el fruto de mi labor en el Grupo de Investigación Diseño y Gestión en Agricultura de Regadío de la Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena* (UPCT), junto a los Profesores Titulares de Universidad Dr. Victoriano Martínez y Dr. Bernardo Martín, relativa al uso del agua en el regadío de la Región de Murcia durante la década 2002-2011. En el mismo se caracteriza la situación actual del regadío de la Región de Murcia mediante indicadores de gestión. Además se aportan análisis de gran interés sectorial como los efectos de la escasez de agua y de la modernización sobre las zonas regables, el vínculo entre el uso del agua y la energía en el regadío, o los posibles efectos sobre el consumo de energía y las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero asociados al uso de agua desalinizada para riego, como alternativa a los recursos hídricos convencionales.
*Esta investigación se enmarca en el proyecto internacional de investigación SIRRIMED Sustainable use of IRRIgation water in the MEDiterranean region, financiado por la Unión Europea.* El estudio se ha desarrollado en cinco de las principales y más representativas comunidades de regantes de la Región de Murcia: Comunidad de Regantes del Campo de Cartagena, Comunidad de Regantes de Lorca, Comunidad de Regantes del Trasvase Tajo Segura Calasparra-Cieza, Comunidad de Regantes Pantano de la Cierva y Comunidad de Regantes de Miraflores. *Todas ellas, a excepción de la Comunidad de Regantes de Miraflores, emplean agua del Trasvase Tajo Segura*.
Este libro está fundamentado en otras publicaciones propias del ámbito científico, entre las que destaca mi tesis doctoral titulada Estudio de la evolución de los regadíos mediante técnicas de benchmarking. Aplicación en la Región de Murcia, y cinco artículos de investigación, publicados en revistas científicas internacionales en el ámbito de la energía y de la gestión del agua en el regadío.
*Este estudio ha permitido determinar que el regadío de la Región de Murcia se caracteriza por: presentar una alta eficiencia de distribución; tener unos elevados costes; sufrir unas grandes variaciones en cuanto al agua disponible; no satisfacer las necesidades hídricas de sus cultivos; presentar un valor de la producción agrícola muy alto; y tener una actividad agrícola estable, que se encuentra limitada por la disponibilidad de agua*.
En la publicación de este libro ha colaborado el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, la Comunidad de Regantes del Campo de Cartagena y la Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena. La versión electrónica del libro está disponible gratuitamente en el Repositorio Digital de la UPCT (http://hdl.handle.net/10317/4069).

----------


## NoRegistrado

> [B]*Este estudio ha permitido determinar que el regadío de la Región de Murcia se caracteriza por: presentar una alta eficiencia de distribución; tener unos elevados costes; sufrir unas grandes variaciones en cuanto al agua disponible; no satisfacer las necesidades hídricas de sus cultivos; presentar un valor de la producción agrícola muy alto; y tener una actividad agrícola estable, que se encuentra limitada por la disponibilidad de agua*.


Tienes varias imprecisiones. El valor de muchas explotaciones no es muy alto, sino que es más bien bajo. Si quieres te pongo el video en el que se tiran miles de toneladas de tomate por bajo precio. Tomate que se ha llevado y desperdiciado una gran cantidad de agua, y que ha colaborado a contaminar el suelo por la gran cantidad de fertilizantes que necesitáis.
Las grandes variaciones de agua es culpa de vuestra falta de previsión. Ejemplo claro es el año pasado, según Claver, se plantó hasta en las macetas de las terrazas, sin previsión ninguna, fruto de la euforia provocada por la firma del anticonstitucional Memorándum, ahora colado el la Ley de Montes, algo inexplicable. Fruto de ello es el más inexplicable decreto de sequía aprobado con clazador, fruto de las presiones del SCRATS y con la oposición de los regantes tradicionales.
Si quieres te ponemos links de todos, pero los conoces bien y los obvias porque no tienes una respuesta lógica.

En fin, un mundo de hadas, de poca previsión, de sobreexplotación de recursos y de falta de planificación que necesita una maquinaria publicitaria enorme, incluso con avionetas en la playa para mantenerse y justificarse.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Seguro que los vídeos donde se tiran tomates no son de Almeríaa??? Esta concentra el 40% de producción del total nacional, le sigue Extremadura, con el 35%, y Murcia con el 7%. El tomate, siendo un cultivo de relativa importancia, no es de lo más plantado en Murcia ni mucho menos.
También le hago ver, que la mayoría de ese tomate se planta en zonas que no se riegan con el trasvase, como Mazarrón, así que no entiendo como el memorándum tuvo algo que ver en eso, me gustaría que me lo explicara.
En cuanto a que estos años se planta más, es cierto, pero no por ningún memorándum, sino porque es una salida para la gente en paro que tenía parcelas sin explotar, otros que la alquilan, etc... La crisis ha hecho que se vuelva la vista hacia la agricultura, no el memorándum.
Y en cuanto a la maquina publicitaria, que quiere que le diga, yo nunca he visto nada del SCRATS, de hecho desconocía su existencia hasta entrar a este foro. Me parece que tiene una idea muy sesgada de la realidad.

----------

Mariano Soto (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Son del campo de Dalias, pero es algo habitual en las plantaciones de tomate y de otros cultivos. De hecho había otros videos en YouTube que rápidamente fueron denunciados y borrados. Cosas del SCRATS.
 En cuanto al Memorándum, toda esa zona lloriquea por el agua, el mismo SCRATS saca a menudo en las redes mensajes apocalípticos con el tomate.

Sabes que no es cierto que no conocías al SCRATS, tu comunidad de regantes pertenece al SCRATS, por mucho que te empeñes no cuela. entiendo que te de vergüenza, pero es mejor decirlo, no negar lo evidente. Además, te recuerdo que te demostramos que es tu CR y el SCRATS los que te cobran el exceso de agua entre los 0,097 del coste del agua masacrada al Tajo y los 0,25 que tú pagas. Ni has agradecido la aclaración ni has vuelto a hacer referencia al tema.
 Se planta más porque el Memorándum inyectó un optimismo atroz, un "venga, a plantar que el Tajo es nuestro", además de una falta de planificación atroz por gestores como Mariano Soto, que planifican al revés, y una falta de vigilancia tremenda por parte de los organismos que os deben de controlar, en éste caso el presunto corrupto Cerdá (está imputado por el caso Nova Cartago, para los sensibles) y la nueva consejera Cachá. que no cumplen sus funciones de planificación y control.

 Lo que tú llamas "idea sesgada de la realidad" no es una idea, es "La Realidad" de una situación insostenible, de un colectivo (El SCRATS al que perteneces) que está haciendo un daño tremendo a la imagen de sus paisanos murcianos y a todos los ribereños del Tajo.
Más alto te lo podría decir, más claro no.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Ni has agradecido la aclaración ni has vuelto a hacer referencia al tema.*

Ya te dije, que gran parte de ese aumento del precio con respecto a los 0.1e, era debido al uso de pozos y de EDARs que encarecen mucho la factura, además de ser agua de pésima calidad, pero bueno, por lo menos se aumentan las dotaciones por usuario en años secos como este, en el que apenas baja agua del Tajo por el trasvase.
Aparte habría que sumar los gastos de funcionamiento de la comunidad y los gastos de amortización de las obras propias de la misma.

*Sabes que no es cierto que no conocías al SCRATS, tu comunidad de regantes pertenece al SCRATS, por mucho que te empeñes no cuela.*

Yo de mi comunidad lo único que recibo es la factura mensual, y el cupo de agua para el mes, en modo alguno tenía idea de que pertenecía al SCRATS o tuviera algo que ver, o qué era realmente el SCRATS y cómo funcionaba. Todo eso lo he ido aprendiendo a raíz de entrar en este foro. 
Si no me crees es cosa tuya.

*Se planta más porque el Memorándum inyectó un optimismo atroz, un "venga, a plantar que el Tajo es nuestro"*

Te refieres al memorándum que subió el mínimo trasvasable de 240 a 400hm3??? De verdad opina que eso causó un optimismo atroz??

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Ni has agradecido la aclaración ni has vuelto a hacer referencia al tema.*
> 
> Ya te dije, que gran parte de ese aumento del precio con respecto a los 0.1e, era debido al uso de pozos y de EDARs que encarecen mucho la factura, además de ser agua de pésima calidad, pero bueno, por lo menos se aumentan las dotaciones por usuario en años secos como este, en el que apenas baja agua del Tajo por el trasvase.
> Aparte habría que sumar los gastos de funcionamiento de la comunidad y los gastos de amortización de las obras propias de la misma.


 Y por la misma regla de tres del coste de vuestros manejos aún sostienes que el agua del Desvío del Tajo al Segura no está subvencionada? Niegas lo evidente, lo que no tiene discusión, pero te engañas tú solo, como todos los del scrats.




> *Sabes que no es cierto que no conocías al SCRATS, tu comunidad de regantes pertenece al SCRATS, por mucho que te empeñes no cuela.*
> 
> Yo de mi comunidad lo único que recibo es la factura mensual, y el cupo de agua para el mes, en modo alguno tenía idea de que pertenecía al SCRATS o tuviera algo que ver, o qué era realmente el SCRATS y cómo funcionaba. Todo eso lo he ido aprendiendo a raíz de entrar en este foro. 
> Si no me crees es cosa tuya.


El que no te crees lo que cuentas eres tú, porque es increíble.




> *Se planta más porque el Memorándum inyectó un optimismo atroz, un "venga, a plantar que el Tajo es nuestro"*
> 
> Te refieres al memorándum que subió el mínimo trasvasable de 240 a 400hm3??? De verdad opina que eso causó un optimismo atroz??


El Memorándum que te ha reconocido como derecho lo que antes era una posibilidad.
El Memorándum QUE LIMITA LOS DESEMBALSES HACIA EL PROPIO TAJO a favor de los regantes.
El Memorándum que permite un reglamento del trasvase con unos volúmenes a trasvasar insostenible.
El Memorándum que anula la clausula de intrasvasable en los 400 y que permite el conchabeo con el ministro de turno.
El Memorándum dictado por el scrats a espaldas de los ribereños, que en realidad no aumenta límite, sino que baja por la colmatación de los embalses.

En definitiva, TÚ memorándum, el que han hecho los Claver y Marianos Sotos de turno.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y por la misma regla de tres del coste de vuestros manejos aún sostienes que el agua del Desvío del Tajo al Segura no está subvencionada?*

Subvención: "Cantidad de dinero que se concede a una persona, una entidad o una institución como ayuda económica para realizar una obra o para su mantenimiento, especialmente la que se recibe del Estado o de un organismo oficial."

Dígame ud. ahora la cantidad de dinero que concede el estado al trasvase tajo segura, enséñeme la partida presupuestaria dedicada a tal efecto. Si no se inyecta dinero no se puede estar hablando de subvención. Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, ud. dice que es evidente la subvención, muy bien, muéstreme los documentos pertinentes.
Si no, deje de hablar de subvención, es una palabra que no se ajusta a la realidad.


*El que no te crees lo que cuentas eres tú, porque es increíble.*

Bueno, lo que ud. diga, no hay manera, ya le he explicado la situación y dice que miento, pues ya está, más no puedo hacer. En fin, efectos de la ideología, imagino.

*El Memorándum dictado por el scrats a espaldas de los ribereños*

Memorándum que se hizo con la aprobación de los dirigentes de la CCAA de Castilla, que fueron elegidos democráticamente. Entiendo que no le guste, pero no se hizo a espaldas de castilla la mancha.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Y por la misma regla de tres del coste de vuestros manejos aún sostienes que el agua del Desvío del Tajo al Segura no está subvencionada?*
> 
> Subvención: "Cantidad de dinero que se concede a una persona, una entidad o una institución como ayuda económica para realizar una obra o para su mantenimiento, especialmente la que se recibe del Estado o de un organismo oficial."
> 
> Dígame ud. ahora la cantidad de dinero que concede el estado al trasvase tajo segura, enséñeme la partida presupuestaria dedicada a tal efecto. Si no se inyecta dinero no se puede estar hablando de subvención. Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, ud. dice que es evidente la subvención, muy bien, muéstreme los documentos pertinentes.
> Si no, deje de hablar de subvención, es una palabra que no se ajusta a la realidad.


 No, no dejo de hablar de subvención porque es una verdad como un templo, por mucho que a ti te fastidie y no te guste. Entiendo que no te guste, pero es la realidad. No pasa nada porque aceptes que el agua que te llevan del Tajo la pagan los españoles en un alto porcentaje. Los del SCRATS estáis muy acostumbrados a lanzar cosas no ciertas sin tener contestación, y eso se os ha acabado.
 Al igual que tu amigo Mariano y Claver ahora están reclamando una subvención para el agua desalada, es para no perder la costumbre.
 Yo te lo repetiré siempre: EL AGUA DEL TAJO QUE TE LLEGA ESTA MUY SUBVENCIONADA, y para recordártelo una o tantas veces como lo niegues, te pongo aquí unas cuantas:


Las trece subvenciones encubiertas del Trasvase Tajo-Segura y un epílogo imposible

Por: Trasiego. Martes, 21 de abril de 2015 


Se sostiene con frecuencia que las tarifas abonadas por los usuarios del Trasvase Tajo-Segura (en adelante TTS) compensan la totalidad de sus costes, incluyendo la amortización de la infraestructura, su conservación y explotación, así como compensaciones a la cuenca del Tajo. Nada más lejos de la realidad. En las líneas que siguen se pasa una revista no exhaustiva a algunas de las cuantiosas subvenciones encubiertas que reciben los usuarios del TTS derivadas de la no imputación de los costes en los que incurre el Trasvase. Se deja para una etapa posterior la cuantificación de dichos costes que incluyen aspectos económicos, sociales y ambientales. Todo ello encuadrado en el principio de la recuperación íntegra de costes propugnado por la Directiva Marco del Agua europea (DMA). Se adjunta al final una reflexión a modo de epílogo. Se anticipa que las líneas que siguen muy probablemente serán manejadas políticamente como un ataque irracional al TTS y a los ciudadanos del Sureste.


1. Energía hidroeléctrica dejada de producir en el Tajo por las detracciones desde la cabecera

Cuando se proyectó el TTS (1967) estaban construidos los embalses de producción hidroeléctrica en la cuenca del Tajo aguas abajo de Bolarque, punto de detracción de los caudales hacia el Sureste. Dejando aparte los pequeños y numerosos saltos existentes, se pueden citar: Estremera, Castrejón, Azután, Valdecañas, Torrejón-Tajo, Alcántara y Cedillo. Por cada m³ detraído en Bolarque se dejan de producir del orden de 0,8-1 kWh, sin considerar las pérdidas en los saltos portugueses. Los costes resultantes no están repercutidos en las tarifas del trasvase; al contrario, el Estado compensó a las compañías eléctricas propietarias de los saltos con dinero público. Además se compensó por una detracción de 600 hm³/año, cuando en realidad la media detraída desde su puesta en servicio ha sido de unos 330 hm³/año. Es decir, las compañías eléctricas recibieron una compensación doble de sus posibles pérdidas, lo que explica que no haya habido reclamaciones judiciales. En resumen, los ciudadanos, a través del Estado, asumieron unos costes magnificados en beneficio de las compañías eléctricas y de los beneficiarios del TTS. Adicionalmente el coste de la energía de elevación de Bolarque resulta un 60% menor debido a la construcción por el Estado de un salto reversible, en beneficio exclusivo de los usuarios del TTS.

2. Mayores costes del abastecimiento de los ciudadanos madrileños como consecuencia del trasvase

Cuando se proyectó el Trasvase, se determinó que la ciudad de Madrid se abastecería por medio de elevación de aguas procedentes del Alberche, en lugar de derivar caudales por gravedad desde Entrepeñas. Se llegó a escribir que los riegos del Sureste presentaban mayor interés nacional que el abastecimiento de la capital (el área con mayor concentración de población, la primera región de la economía y de los servicios, y la segunda zona industrial de España, lo que pone de manifiesto la visión agrarista del Trasvase). Resultado: los madrileños soportan un coste adicional de 1 kWh/m³ para las aguas elevadas del Alberche, coste originados por el Trasvase que no se ha repercutido en las tarifas de sus beneficiarios.

3. Las infraestructuras del Trasvase sólo se amortizarán en una tercera parte aproximadamente

Las obras del Trasvase se proyectaron y construyeron para una derivación de 1000 hm³/año. Cuando se tramitaron las leyes reguladoras, ante la presión de diputados y senadores, se aprobó solamente una primera fase limitada a 600 hm³/año. Paralelamente se estableció que sólo se amortizaría el 60% de las inversiones. Se procedió de la siguiente manera: el monto de la amortización anual se dividió por 600 hm³/año, pero sólo se aplicó al volumen trasvasado cada año, es decir, a unos 330 hm³/año. Por otra parte existen otros usos de las infraestructuras del TTS que rebajan la cuantía de la tarifa en beneficio exclusivo de los usuarios del Sureste. Resultado: solamente se amortizará un 33% de la inversión. Es decir: los ciudadanos, a través del Estado, abonarán finalmente las dos terceras partes de la amortización de las infraestructuras del Estado en beneficio exclusivo de los usuarios del TTS. Además, resulta que el Estado ha cedido los ingresos procedentes de la amortización parcial de las infraestructuras del Trasvase a la cuenca cedente, cesión que ha sido tergiversada por los beneficiarios del Trasvase, exponiendo sesgadamente que se trata de un pago compensatorio desde los usuarios del Sureste a los del Tajo.

4. Depreciación de las propiedades e industrias ligadas al agua en las riberas de Entrepeñas y Buendía como consecuencia del Trasvase.

Cuando finalizó la construcción de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, desde  1960 se produjo una ola de construcción de viviendas residenciales, hoteles e industrias turísticas y deportivas ligadas al agua en las riberas de los embalses. A partir de 1980, cuando se puso en marcha el TTS, debido a la reducción de aportaciones y a la sobreexplotación de los embalses causada por el Trasvase, los niveles de agua de los embalses han permanecido la mayor parte del tiempo tan bajos que imposibilitan la práctica de las actividades acuáticas. Ello ha dado lugar a una notable pérdida de valor de las viviendas residenciales, cierre de hoteles y residencias, así como la ruina de las industrias de la zona dedicadas a la navegación. No solamente no se han compensado las pérdidas repercutiéndolas sobre las tarifas del trasvase, sino que, al contario, persiste la amenaza de sobreexplotación de los embalses y la ruina de la zona. En resumen: se deberían repercutir en las tarifas del TTS los perjuicios causados a las propiedades de los ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía como consecuencia del trasvase en beneficio exclusivo de los usuarios del Sureste.

5. Mayores inversiones y gastos en depuración de aguas de la Comunidad de Madrid originados por el Trasvase

Debido a la detracción de aguas en la cabecera del Tajo, los caudales circulantes por su tramo medio se han visto muy mermados, La disposición de la Ley 52/1980 fijando un caudal mínimo en Aranjuez de 6 m³/s, se ha convertido de facto en un caudal máximo circulante durante la mayor parte del tiempo. De esta forma, aguas abajo de Aranjuez, el Tajo aporta caudales muy reducidos frente a los del Jarama, por el que discurren la mayor parte de las aguas residuales tratadas de la Comunidad de Madrid. A pesar del gran esfuerzo inversor en depuración que se viene llevando a cabo desde hace décadas, resulta que para la consecución de los objetivos medioambientales en el curso medio del Tajo en cumplimiento de la DMA, al faltar caudales naturales del Tajo como consecuencia del Trasvase, la Comunidad de Madrid viene siendo obligada a un gran incremento de las inversiones y gastos en depuración de aguas residuales en comparación con las que serían necesarias en caso de que por el Tajo circulasen caudales sin merma por el Trasvase. En resumen: los gastos adicionales en depuración de la Comunidad de Madrid originados por el Trasvase son sufragados por los ciudadanos de la Comunidad, cuando deberían ser repercutidos en las tarifas del Trasvase.

6. Degradación de los espacios ligados al agua del Real Sitio de Aranjuez como consecuencia del Trasvase

Aranjuez cuenta con un impresionante patrimonio histórico, cultural y turístico ligado en gran parte al río Tajo. Sin embargo, existe una situación de degradación como consecuencia de la falta de caudales originadas por las detracciones del Trasvase. El río, formador de un paisaje patrimonio de la humanidad, presenta en la actualidad un aspecto de aguas con escasa circulación y aspecto desagradable. Ello repercute en la pérdida de oportunidades no sólo económicas, sino de conocimiento de sus valores históricos, culturales y de recreo, máxime dada su proximidad a la capital. En resumen: Aranjuez está pagando un alto precio en sus posibilidades sin recibir compensaciones por el beneficio exclusivo de los usuarios del TTS.

7. La degradación de las riberas del Tajo en Toledo y Talavera de la Reina como consecuencia del Trasvase

Debido a la falta de caudales del río Tajo en Aranjuez, que motiva una bajada de la calidad de las aguas circulantes después de recibir al Jarama, el transcurso del río en torno a Toledo y en Talavera de la Reina presenta aspectos desagradables que han llevado consigo la degradación de las riberas en los tramos urbanos y periurbanos, anulando las posibilidades de deportes y recreo. En resumen: los ciudadanos de Toledo y Talavera de la Reina sufren notables perjuicios en sus actividades y calidad de vida como consecuencia de la falta de caudales del río Tajo en beneficio de los beneficiarios del Trasvase.

8. Deterioro de los espacios fluviales de la Red Natura 2000 en el curso medio del Tajo como consecuencia del Trasvase

Entre Bolarque y Talavera de la Reina se encuentran numerosos espacios catalogados e incluidos en la Red Natura 2000. Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía sólo han llevado a cabo desembalses controlados y de cuantía reducida desde 1980, privando a los ecosistemas fluviales de los caudales necesarios para la conservación y regeneración ambiental de los espacios ligados al agua. En resumen: los costes derivados de la recuperación y mantenimiento de los espacios fluviales incluidos en la red Natura 2000 deberían ser repercutidos en las tarifas del TTS por ser los trasvases las causa directas de su degradación.

9. Limitación del desarrollo de regadíos en el tramo Aranjuez-Talavera como consecuencias del Trasvase

En la primera Ley del Trasvase (Ley 21/1971) se preceptuaba el desarrollo de regadíos en determinadas áreas del  cuenca del Tajo dentro del concepto de actuaciones de compensación. Poco de lo incluido en aquella Ley se ha llevado a cabo. Son necesarios caudales adicionales procedentes de Entrepeñas y Buendía para el riego de zonas en las proximidades del río entre Aranjuez y Talavera de la Reina. Pero resulta que, con las últimas disposiciones legales, se limitan los desembalses de la cabecera, por lo que se condenan los riegos del tramos medio del Tajo, tanto las zonas ya en explotación como las expectantes. En resumen: en contra de lo establecido en la Ley 21/1971, el Trasvase supone un perjuicio para el desarrollo de las zonas regables del tramo medio del Tajo entre Aranjuez y Talavera de la Reina, en beneficio exclusivo de los beneficiarios del  Sureste, sin que se repercutan en sus tarifas los perjuicios causados u oportunidades perdidas en la cuenca del Tajo.

10. Perjuicios en los riegos del Canal Bajo del Alberche como consecuencia del Trasvase

Al impedir que la Comunidad de Madrid se abastezca con aguas rodadas procedentes de Entrepeñas y, en cambio, obligar a un abastecimiento de aguas elevadas del Alberche, aparece subsecuentemente como perjudicada la zona de regadíos públicos del Canal Bajo del Alberche, que se ve forzada en años secos o medios a complementar sus dotaciones mediante elevación de aguas del Tajo, de menor calidad. Además con la amenaza de no poder utilizar este complemento al limitarse los desembalses desde cabecera para la cuenca del Tajo con el objeto de disponer de mayor volumen de aguas para trasvasar. Como consecuencia de esta cadena aparecen perjuicios para los regadíos del Canal Bajo del Alberche obligados a elevar aguas del Tajo. Además de garantizar los caudales procedentes de los embalses de cabecera,  lo mayores gastos de elevación del Canal Bajo del Alberche deberían repercutirse en la tarifa del trasvase, al beneficiar los usuarios del Sureste.

11. Se obliga al abastecimiento de la Comunidad de Madrid a elevar agua de mala calidad del Tajo en lugar de una toma por gravedad desde Entrepeñas, sin compensación de los costes diferenciales

Con objeto de garantizar el abastecimiento de la Comunidad de Madrid en épocas de sequía, se ha construido una planta de tratamiento de 60 hm³/año de capacidad en el término de Colmenar de Oreja. Se trata del punto de toma más bajo de la Comunidad y con aguas que requieren tratamientos avanzados con membranas para su potabilización. Se ha forzado esta solución frente a la toma por gravedad de aguas de mejor calidad desde el embalse de Entrepeñas, reservado de hecho para el Trasvase. Sin embargo, los madrileños vienen  obligados  a pagar costes más elevados en beneficio exclusivo de los usuarios del Trasvase. Además, no están garantizados los recursos. La lógica del abastecimiento conduce a que esta planta tendrá que ser utilizada durante la mayor parte del tiempo, reservando anticipadamente recursos en los embalses de la sierra de Guadarrama, de mayor calidad y cota, para periodos de escaseces o sequías.

12. Transferencia de rentas desde los abastecimientos a los riegos

Según la legislación vigente, se discrimina la tarifa para el m³ trasvasado según se destine al abastecimiento o al riego. De esta forma resulta que los ciudadanos abastecidos por el Trasvase llevan a cabo una transferencia de rentas vía tarifas a favor de un reducido grupo de regantes beneficiados por el Trasvase. Igual transferencia de rentas se efectúa si se reduce el volumen de agua trasvasada con destino al abastecimiento sustituyéndolo por agua desalada, más cara, al objeto de aumentar los volúmenes trasvasados de agua más barata para los regantes del Sureste.

13. Los beneficios derivados de las situaciones excepcionales: la exención de tarifas

La sobreexplotación de los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo que se ha llevado a cabo desde la entrada en servicio del TTS, ha tenido  como consecuencia la frecuente entrada en situaciones de excepcionalidad por falta de volúmenes almacenados en Entrepeñas y Buendía. En esas circunstancias se han promulgado disposiciones de sequía que eximían a los regantes del pago de las partes b) y c) de las tarifas del Trasvase, además de otras ayudas. También en dichos periodos de excepcionalidad se autorizaba a la compra de agua de determinadas comunidades de regantes de la cuenca del Tajo, pero el abono de los contratos no se ha repercutido en su totalidad sobre los beneficiarios. Se produce de esta manera otra subvención encubierta desde los ciudadanos del Estado a los usuarios del TTS.

Epílogo imposible: La pugna por mantener el Trasvase Tajo-Segura con tarifas muy bajas impide el desarrollo de nuevos recursos y explotaciones agrícolas en el Sureste

La política de apoderamiento de los escasos recursos de la cabecera del Tajo (escasez puesta de manifiesto en los 35 años de servicio del TTS) por un grupo reducido de regantes, tiene un efecto de bloqueo sobre las potencialidades agrícolas del Sureste, al impedir de facto una reordenación y reasignación más eficiente de los recursos  hídricos totales de la región: aguas superficiales y subterráneas, trasvasadas, reutilizadas, desaladas, mejoras de las áreas de riegos tradicionales, mercados internos, etc. Las medidas incluirían mejoras de la gestión y de la eficiencia económica del uso de la totalidad de los recursos, reordenaciones territoriales de las asignaciones, establecimiento de unas tarifas asumibles por la totalidad de los usuarios, sometimiento de los usuarios y comunidades a las fiscalizaciones de la administración que fija la legislación vigente, etc. En resumen: por medio de un conjunto de medidas racionales se podría alcanzar un mayor desarrollo de las potencialidades agrícolas de la región, evitando la fragmentación de usos y de los monopolios actuales. Se trataría de elaborar y llevar a la práctica un auténtico plan hidrológico regional (técnico, económico, legal y administrativo), pasando página a las permanentes reclamaciones ilusorias de trasvases de otras cuencas fuera ya de tiempo que han marcado la  delirante política regional en las últimas décadas.
http://www.acuademia.com






> *El que no te crees lo que cuentas eres tú, porque es increíble.*
> 
> Bueno, lo que ud. diga, no hay manera, ya le he explicado la situación y dice que miento, pues ya está, más no puedo hacer. En fin, efectos de la ideología, imagino.


No sé a qué ideología te refieres: A la de la defensa del Tajo?, a la de luchar por contra una situación injusta?, a la de mostrar en público ciertas mentiras?
 Cuidado con eso que dices sobre ideologías, ya sabes que por aquí las denuncias andan ligeras estos días, no resbales.




> *El Memorándum dictado por el scrats a espaldas de los ribereños*
> 
> Memorándum que se hizo con la aprobación de los dirigentes de la CCAA de Castilla, que fueron elegidos democráticamente. Entiendo que no le guste, pero no se hizo a espaldas de castilla la mancha.


Si lees bien, he dicho ribereños. Ese Memorándum se firmó por una persona que tenía la desaprobación de los RIBEREÑOS, incluso de los que la votaron. Al tratarse de una firma de crucial importancia, debería haberlo sometido a consulta en las zonas afectadas. Ciudad Real, Albacete, gran parte de Cuenca y Toledo no tienen nada que ver con el Tajo. El Tajo no es manchego es un río alcarreño, madrileño, toledano y extremeño, además de nacer en Teruel y desembocar en Lisboa, aunque lo que desemboca en Lisboa ahora sea el Jarama. Aún no te has repasado el mapa?? sigues sin conocer la geografía española y te atreves a hablar de ella?.
Yo no tengo ni idea de la geografía de Afganistán, y no hablo de ella. Tú demuestras que no sabes nada de la española y sigues haciéndolo. Tú mismo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

Da igual lo del libro ya que la respuesta está decidida antes de siquiera ojearlo. Lo único que digo es que CM está ganado la batalla mediática, con lo que hay que intentar es replicar con la misma vehemencia y sacar a nivel mediático todas las vergüenzas de CM desde su invención, que son muchas y muy gordas. La guerra es la guerra

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Da igual lo del libro ya que la respuesta está decidida antes de siquiera ojearlo. Lo único que digo es que CM está ganado la batalla mediática, con lo que hay que intentar es replicar con la misma vehemencia y sacar a nivel mediático todas las vergüenzas de CM desde su invención, que son muchas y muy gordas. La guerra es la guerra


 Y te parece poco la Brunete mediática que tenéis montada? Con avionetas en las playas dando la matraca? los carteles vomitivos en la A3 en Cuenca? Con anuncios en TV? con periodistas de cabecera como Buitrago, Rosa Roda, Herrera, Alsina, el ABC de valencia al completo, etc, etc...?
 Encima con Mariano Soto y otros más en las redes todo el santo día dando datos que aquí ya se han visto que no concuerdan mucho con la realidad?

Tv7  a tope, La Verdad(¿?) La Información. etc...
Quieres más aún?
Cuanto vale lo que estáis moviendo desde hace décadas??

Por unos vecinos ribereños que se han hartado los pobres la que lías. No ves las fotos y los reportajes?? Son mentira?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

> La guerra es la guerra


Lo que usted considera una guerra, en realidad quiere decir que usted va a mentir, decir barbaridades y hacer lo que sea con tal de obtener beneficios. No aporta nada, lo de siempre. Creo que se equivoca pero allá usted.

----------

NoRegistrado (27-ago-2015)

----------

